# New Westinghouse generator



## Lildog56 (Dec 20, 2021)

New WGen12000 DF pictures of gen mounted regulators set up for bottle use , going to hook to my 250 tank should I bypass the regulator on the left and use my tank regulator or bypass tank regulator and hook to generators regulator will run 3/4 line from tank .


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

Per the wgen12000df manual, your genny has an appliance-level regulator mounted on it ... this means you can directly connect a 20- to 100-pound cylinder to it. Things get more complicated if you aren't going this portable cylinder route.

If you want to use an existing 250-gallon tank, what regulators and cutoff valves are already in place, at the tank or any other part of the piping system (with pics, if possible)? Once all the pieces are identified, using a site like "propane101.com", you'll know if the tank pressure is suitable for feeding directly into your genny's regulator, or if yet another pressure regulator is needed.

On most service tank (hundreds of gallons or larger) systems, you might see a first-stage regulator at the tank, and a second-stage somewhere near the house, and then piping beyond that to deliver appliance-level pressure to propane appliances like this genny.

There might also be a question of how much propane needs to be fed to this genny, to keep it running right; the installation manual might tell you how much it consumes, what size line to feed it with, and so on.

Your propane supplier, or any propane plumber, can look things over and tell you what is needed (regulators, cutoff valves, hoses and sizes) ... they also have the tools to verify pressure and check for leaks during the setup.

If doing this yourself, there's some homework to get the pressure to just the right level, in front of the genny's regulator, along with the required setup of piping & parts to meet code, and to meet supply demand of the genny.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

From page 7 of the manual:



> A step down regulator is required when using LPG/ propane tanks over 100 gallons. The pressure as measured at the regulator mounted to the generator must be 7” to 14” of water column.


Seeing that your main regulator is 9" - 13" W.C., it is well within range of what the generator needs, assuming the generator is the only one connected to it. However, if you have other equipment sharing the propane line, the pressure might go down during high demand and rob the generator of fuel.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Use both regulators!
I blew the dual fuel regulator on my Honda by bypassing the primary regulator.


----------



## Lildog56 (Dec 20, 2021)

50ShadesOfDirt said:


> Per the wgen12000df manual, your genny has an appliance-level regulator mounted on it ... this means you can directly connect a 20- to 100-pound cylinder to it. Things get more complicated if you aren't going this portable cylinder route.
> 
> If you want to use an existing 250-gallon tank, what regulators and cutoff valves are already in place, at the tank or any other part of the piping system (with pics, if possible)? Once all the pieces are identified, using a site like "propane101.com", you'll know if the tank pressure is suitable for feeding directly into your genny's regulator, or if yet another pressure regulator is needed.
> 
> ...
















low pressure regulator on genny regulator at my tank , cook stove is the only appliance on the system, no other regulator on my system 1/2 pluming to house with cut off at house entry and at cook stove , will also have 2 cutoff for genny 1 at tank and one at generator


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

I can't identify exactly what you've got (from these pics), and I don't know what we're missing seeing in the whole propane delivery system, so I'd still recommend that your propane service supplier or a propane plumber look things over, and tell you exactly what you need, even if just "getting an estimate".

If diy, and as this is not a portable cylinder install, you've got to figure out what pieces are needed ... starting with identifying exactly what type of regulator(s) are in play, thru to piping sizes and such, and to what will be needed to get to a per-code install (even if not pulling a permit).

All without now interfering with the (possibly high-btu) cook stove ...


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Oct 23, 2021)

Is the outside tank fairly close to your house? After fiddling with the pics, I think I see "9 to 13 inches" of _outlet pressure_ at the tank itself. This regulator looks to be presenting appliance-level pressure to anything after it ...

Your cook stove could be hanging directly off of this line (there might not be a second-stage regulator near the house) ... if this is truly the case, then it might be possible to tee off the line anywhere between the tank regulator and the stove.

The line diameter looks small, so the whole line might need an upgrade to a larger pipe size, to meet btu supply of both genny and stove, along with all the safety fittings and such.

But, getting an estimate (detailed) might help clarify things ...

Think safety, and get all the necessary traps, cutoffs, etc in the new line design, if attempting a diy install.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i would pressure test the delivery line first.
you may have 2-5 psi or more at the house with the small line.

a bunch of cool math is required for the btu on higher pressure.
best to check in with your local LP guy.
and have him test the pressure to make sure.


----------



## Lildog56 (Dec 20, 2021)

No other regulator 1/2 line all the way to my cook stove , 19' from tank to my generator and I think I need to bypass the 9to13 WC REGULATOR on the genny got the one on my tank should not need 2 , propane company said the regulator on the tank will supply enough fuel


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Lildog56 said:


> No other regulator 1/2 line all the way to my cook stove , 19' from tank to my generator and I think I need to bypass the 9to13 WC REGULATOR on the genny got the one on my tank should not need 2 , propane company said the regulator on the tank will supply enough fuel


what is the regulator on the stove?
or did the LP guys verify the the pressure to the 9 to 13 wc you need?


----------



## Lildog56 (Dec 20, 2021)

iowagold said:


> what is the regulator on the stove?
> or did the LP guys verify the the pressure to the 9 to 13 wc you need?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Lildog56 said:


> I think I need to bypass the 9to13 WC REGULATOR on the genny


I wouldn't do that. The Garrett is demand regulator (aka zero governor). If the genny quits for some reason, it shuts off gas flow. If you bypass the Garrett, then what stops gas flow in that situation? LP hugs the ground and can become extremely dangerous very quickly.


----------



## Lildog56 (Dec 20, 2021)

GenKnot said:


> I wouldn't do that. The Garrett is demand regulator (aka zero governor). If the genny quits for some reason, it shuts off gas flow. If you bypass the Garrett, then what stops gas flow in that situation? LP hugs the ground and can become extremely dangerous very quickly.


Im not bypassing the Garretson , im bypassing the 9 to 13 watercolum regulator and using the 1 on my 250 supply tank


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Lildog56 said:


> Im not bypassing the Garretson , im bypassing the 9 to 13 watercolum regulator and using the 1 on my 250 supply tank


Okay, I guess I'm misunderstanding your earlier statement.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Lildog56 said:


> No other regulator 1/2 line all the way to my cook stove , 19' from tank to my generator and I think I need to bypass the 9to13 WC REGULATOR on the genny got the one on my tank should not need 2 , propane company said the regulator on the tank will supply enough fuel


So your tanks regulator is a 2 stage low pressure regulator rated for 11”wc.

The generator has two regulators. The KN demand regulator is the fuel flow controller. The other regulator at the end of your propane hose is a single stage low pressure regulator like on your propane tank. This regulator can be removed from the generator since you already have the low pressure regulator at the tank.

You just need to size the line properly from the tank to the generator.


----------



## Lildog56 (Dec 20, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> So your tanks regulator is a 2 stage low pressure regulator rated for 11”wc.
> 
> The generator has two regulators. The KN demand regulator is the fuel flow controller. The other regulator at the end of your propane hose is a single stage low pressure regulator like on your propane tank. This regulator can be removed from the generator since you already have the low pressure regulator at the tank.
> 
> You just need to size the line properly from the tank to the generator.


Posted above , I have pictures of my tank regulator 9-13WC, than on my generator there is another 9-13WC regulator after that is the garretson low pressure regulator , your saying eliminate the garrettson ???


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Lildog56 said:


> my tank regulator 9-13WC, than on my generator there is another 9-13WC regulator after that is the garretson low pressure regulator , your saying eliminate the garrettson ???


I don't think he is saying to eliminate the Garrettson (KN). I think we are getting confused on the set up for your regulators. I understand now that you have 3 regulators, and you are going to remove the one before the Garrettson. That should work.


----------



## Lildog56 (Dec 20, 2021)

GenKnot said:


> I don't think he is saying to eliminate the Garrettson (KN). I think we are getting confused on the set up for your regulators. I understand now that you have 3 regulators, and you are going to remove the one before the Garrettson. That should work.


Yes that's my plan .


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

make sure to test the pressure on this before connection..


----------

